# Maximum units 77300



## sandyy2510 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a quick question,



How many units can I use when billing 77300? CMS doesn't have this CPT code in their MUE file; we are trying to get 5 units paid on the same date of service-



Again any help would be appreciate it 



Sandra Monsalve, CPC 
Senior Coding Analyst 
T: (646) 447-7507 
F: (866) 425-0415


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 21, 2008)

Sandra,

This isn't my specialty but I ran across this.  I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for.

http://codinginstitute.com/sample/onc_v10_n7_sample.pdf


----------



## sandyy2510 (Oct 21, 2008)

I looked the info you attached but it doesn't say anything about units!!!

thanks!


----------

